# falsely accused



## notacheater (May 16, 2013)

My husband of almost 26 yrs has accused me of cheating because I have my LinkedIn accounts setup so only I can see my connections. My connections can only see the shared connections. I am in sales. He is accusing me of having an affair. He hasn't spoken to me since Friday. I am totally lost. Help!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

First, stop hiding your internet accounts from your husband. There's no place for secrets in marriage. Give him your linked in password and tell him he's welcome to see it any time he likes. That is, of course, assuming you have nothing to hide.

Second, people project things about themselves. What does that mean? It means that if he's accusing you of having an affair, you might want to check up on him. Hasn't spoken since Friday? What has he been doing???


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, give him the password to your Linked in account, and any other accounts so he can check anytime he wants to.

Also make it a stipulation that he has to give you his passwords at the same time you give him yours.

It has to be equal in a marriage.


----------



## notacheater (May 16, 2013)

Thank you. Not really hiding these from him. Competitors go in to get my contacts at my accounts to get a foot in the door. I will offer my password for this account. He already has my fb pw. I just went into fb and he as unfriended me. Wow


----------



## notacheater (May 16, 2013)

Good question, He is working afternoons this week. I just think that he wants out.


----------



## Thundarr (Jul 4, 2012)

yup in marriage, transparency is your friend, privacy is not. Feeling entitled to privacy is your nemesis.


----------



## talin (Apr 25, 2012)

He defriended you? That's rather childish.


----------



## antf (May 15, 2013)

A man has to make sure his wife is faithful in this day and time. Can't really blame your husband is he has trust issues.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

If this is irregular behavior for your H you may want to take him to a doctor and have him checked out. Conditions like diabetes can make people irrational when not controlled i.e. when blood sugar falls. Or onset of dementia or some kind of psychosis or other exposure, i.e. environmental that can cause paranoia and/or delusional thinking.

And yes, usually when one finger is pointing at you three fingers is pointing back at the owner of that one finger. So check that out too.


----------



## Thumper (Mar 23, 2013)

Theres got to be more to this story??? He just gets up one day and looks at your link acct and thinks your cheating??? starts defriending you? sounds to me like theres an underlying issue here/somewhere.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

notacheater said:


> Good question, He is working afternoons this week. I just think that he wants out.


This is your answer.


----------



## belleoftheball (May 16, 2013)

Well if that is all it is over than prove to him that you are not by stop hiding them and share the accounts and just show them to him.


----------



## torani (May 6, 2013)

I am also in sales and do the same thing with my linkedin... My competitors search my contacts to see who I am doing business with and then try to steal them...

I agree, give your H full access to your linked in so he can see the professional you really are...

If that doesn't calm him down then I would definitely look at what it is that HE is doing.... 

Is there any other reason he might not trust you?


----------

